# Barnett Repairs



## Bert (Mar 20, 2011)

Had my Barnett Black Widow for 2 months now and a while back I noticed that the end caps that secure the bands were starting to split, exposing the rough metal....a real tube ripper in the making! Rather than attempting to buy replacement caps I removed the plastic wrist brace thing and cut the end caps from that part. They are larger in diameter but fit my tubes perfectly(Tesco reds) Btw. I removed the wrist brace the second day I bought it. ..Cant be done with braces!


----------



## Gabriel66 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello I see that nobody answered you could even upload an image to get a better ideaof what you speak

Regards Gabriel


----------



## Jeromequi (Jun 14, 2011)

Bert said:


> Had my Barnett Black Widow for 2 months now and a while back I noticed that the end caps that secure the bands were starting to split, exposing the rough metal....a real tube ripper in the making! Rather than attempting to buy replacement caps I removed the plastic wrist brace thing and cut the end caps from that part. They are larger in diameter but fit my tubes perfectly(Tesco reds) Btw. I removed the wrist brace the second day I bought it. ..Cant be done with braces!


I did the exact same thing with my Black widow, its also good for attaching flatbands, as they are larger in diameter


----------



## Bert (Mar 20, 2011)

Makes sense really...I just use my widow for band tests now, i'm much happier with my natural now


----------

